# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer >  Krankenversicherung

## Erwin

Mein jüngster Sohn wird, wie ich hier schon einmal geschrieben habe, in Kürze mit einem Visum ED nach Thailand fliegen, bei seinem älteren Bruder in Nonthaburi wohnen und dort zu einer Schule gehen, um intensiv im Einzelunterricht Thai zu lernen. 
Bisher war er bei mir beschäftigt, auf 750-€-Basis (wofür er 75 Stunden arbeiten musste). Das Beschäftigungsverhältnis endet offiziell Ende Mai. Bisher war mein Sohn bei der Barmer versichert (keine Privatversicherung). Nun möchte ich ihn nicht unversichert nach Thailand schicken, er ist zwar kerngesund aber man weiß ja nie. Kennt jemand Möglichkeiten, wie er sich (eigentlich muss es natürlich heißen: ich ihn) krankenversichern kann für die Dauer des Aufenthaltes in Thailand?
Für Eure Hilfe wäre ich dankbar, Erwin

----------


## Willi Wacker

...habe hier meine Tochter Versichert als sie fast ein Jahr in Australien war
----> Versicherung für deutsche Au-pairs,
Langzeitreisende und Sprachschüler   
*http://www.protrip.de/*
Tochter war in Australien beim Zahnarzt, die Erstattung ging schnell und reibunslos über die Bühne

----------


## Willi Wacker

*******

----------


## Erwin

Danke, Willi, das ist eine sehr konkrete Aussage. Ich werde da Kontak aufnehmen...

Erwin

----------


## pit

Auch der ADAC bietet Auslandskrankenversicherungen für zeitlich begrenzte Aufenthalte an.

 ::

----------


## frank_rt

*hallo erwin. du kannst es auch mal hier probieren.
https://www.central.de/zusatzversich...bis-zu-1-jahr/

man kann hier auch länger bleiben. der abschluss dieser versicherung muss aber in D erfolgen. auch musst du genau schauen was in dieser versicherung alles enthalten ist. Vor allen frage nach was für unterlagen du an die kk schicken musst, nachdem du abgeschlossen hast. kopie vom einreisestempel ticket oder bordkarte. bei meinem KKH aufenthalt hatte ich schwierigkeiten die nötigen unterlagen zu besorgen. war zu diesem zeitpunk schon über einem jahr hier. jedenfalls viel glück bei deinen kk suche. Du kannst auch einmal bei hanse merkur nachschauen*

----------


## pit

Gehört zwar jetzt nicht zur Krankenversicherung, geht an Frank_rt:
Hast Du all die Regeln der deutschen Rechtschreibung bezüglich Groß- und Kleinschreibung vergessen, oder waren diese Dir niemals bekannt?

 ::

----------


## frank_rt

jawohl

----------


## Enrico

Nicht streiten! Grüße aus dem sonnigen garten

----------


## Erwin

Danke an alle, die auf meine Frage geantwortet haben. Ich werde mal verschiedene Angebote einholen und vergleichen. Außer vielleicht bei Hanse-Merkur, da hat mein älterer Sohn schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. 

Erwin

----------

